# Smoking engine



## Mark70 (Apr 29, 2010)

Craftsman LT1000 16.5 I/C OHV
Model# 310707
Type# 0137-E1
Code# 010207ZD
My problem is first start up it smokes a lil bit,then when i mow with it and get into high grass it really starts smoking bad and there is oil in the carb....checked oil level and it is right at full......Question is could it be valves, rings or in need of a complete rebuild....just getting into small engine repair taking the penn foster course.....any info be much appreciated, thank you Mark


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Good possibility that the head gasket may be leaking and causing the crankcase to build pressure and blow oil out the breather valve.


----------



## Mark70 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply i'll try it when i can thanks again Mark


----------



## XXX#40 (May 12, 2007)

the baffle in the valve cover could be stuck open


----------



## Mark70 (Apr 29, 2010)

ok another ? if it is the head gasket creating the pressure in the crankcase and forcing oil back thru the breather to the carb could it also be forcing it back up thru the dipstick tube o-ring? reason for asking is i have a leak on that side of the engine and i need to clean it also to find out for sure ......and what do you folks usually use to clean off the engine if ya dont take em to the car wash?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Mark70 said:


> ok another ? if it is the head gasket creating the pressure in the crankcase and forcing oil back thru the breather to the carb could it also be forcing it back up thru the dipstick tube o-ring? reason for asking is i have a leak on that side of the engine and i need to clean it also to find out for sure ......and what do you folks usually use to clean off the engine if ya dont take em to the car wash?


The head gasket won't create any pressure in the crankcase, but if it's leaking it can allow pressure to build. The pressure in the crankcase can cause oil to leak anywhere there is not a very good seal. Just brush on some de-greaser and let it soak in for awhile, then hose off.


----------



## Mark70 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply 30yearTech much appreciated thanks again
Mark


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

my brigss did the same thing a few years back, it was the head gasket!


----------

